# ultegra cassette and chain compatibility



## namillis (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a Shimano CN-6701 Ultegra 10-speed directional chain and am planning to purchase a Shimano CS-6700 11-28 Ultegra cassette. 

The instruction manual on Shimano's website says "Do not use the CS-6700 in any combination other than with the CN-7900/CN-7801/CN-6700/CN-6600/CN-5600. Other chains cannot be used as the sizes do not match." Will my CN-6701 chain not work with this sprocket since its not on that list?

Additionally the features section on Shimano's website says "CS-6700 11-28T requires the use of RD-6700 or RD-7900". I have a Shimano 105 (RD-5600) currently that I have been using with a SRAM OG-1070 11/28 with no problems. Will this not work with Shimano's 11/28 Ultegra sprocket?


----------



## namillis (Jun 30, 2010)

I went ahead and called Shimano. For those interested:

The rep said the CN-6701 just isn't listed because of the available space to print model numbers. He did mention that their experience shows the new perforated links stretch more in the high gears so the 6701 may wear faster than expected. I've already got the chain so as long as it is compatible I'll track the wear and hope for the best. Not to mention, I don't think I exert the torque required to stretch a link! Does anyone. Honestly, I kinda stopped listening when he mentioned plates stretching because I thought that the chain wore at the pins and rollers. At least that's what I learned from Sheldon Brown. 

Regarding the rear derailleur he said that the RD-5600 I currently have may be harder to set up and if I get adequate clearance at the 28T it may ride high over the 11T and therefore shift slower in the small sprockets. Since I've got it set up currently with a 11/28 with no problems I'm not worried about this.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

that chain will indeed work just fine w/ that cassette.


----------



## namillis (Jun 30, 2010)

I couldn't find current compatibility charts on Shimano's U.S. website but I did find this link online to current charts on their Japanese website.

http://www.celebrazio.net/bicycling/shimano/road_compatibility_rear_shimano_jp_2011.pdf

If this is applicable then I'll be just fine.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

that chart should be tattooed to everyone's forehead. Just to make sure.


----------

